# GP'S Sweet Seat Sale!



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

End of the year SALE!!! All sold out of Black,Sorry! PM or Email me with any questions or to order.Regularly $120 now $100 for either size,22" or 17".Includes umbrella,backbag,arrow tubes etc. www.gpssweetseat.com


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

the cadillac of field seats, these are way nicer to sit on and way stronger than the backpack seats of the past. I love mine!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks.i had to make them hold me up!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

bigGP said:


> Thanks.i had to make them hold me up!


well my ass thanks you!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

These are truely the Cadillac of all seats......... Nice and light, definetly sturdy, keep refreshments cold ALL day long, lots of storage.......... I love mine, and can't shoot outdoors with it anymore, mine spoiled me.............. Well worth the money, cause you will only spend it once.............. Thanks Lil Greg for a great product!!................................................ Jesse B.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Jesse said:


> These are truely the Cadillac of all seats......... Nice and light, definetly sturdy, keep refreshments cold ALL day long, lots of storage.......... I love mine, and can't shoot outdoors with it anymore, mine spoiled me.............. Well worth the money, cause you will only spend it once.............. Thanks Lil Greg for a great product!!................................................ Jesse B.


I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you meant withOUT it??? LOL Thanks Jesse that means alot coming from a archer the caliber of yourself.most people think i give the Sweet Seat away for free to all the Big doggs but i am just a garage company,me and my wife.all the top doggs that shoot with my Sweet Seat have paid for them.I wont run down the list but i have even been a lil surprised myself but even the best archers in the world recognize and want the very best in ALL of their equipment..thanks again Jesse B.

Superx-Your ass thanks me??????????? uhhhh alrighty then? LMAO


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

bigGP said:


> Superx-Your ass thanks me??????????? uhhhh alrighty then? LMAO


well i figured you speak the language... :mg:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

SuperX said:


> well i figured you speak the language... :mg:



I heard that you talked out your ***** sometimes.

Greg I know who taught you your business practices.  Great seats too.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

usnarcher said:


> i heard that you talked out your ***** sometimes.
> 
> Greg i know who taught you your business practices. :d great seats too.


lol!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

Whooops!!....... Yes,, I meant I can't shoot WITHOUT it, lol!....... Sorry,, don't beat me up!...............


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely the BEST seats in the business!! Like Jesse said, they are light weight and extremely sturdy!! Well worth every dime!!! Thanks Greg and Merry Christmas!!! Todd:teeth:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I had seen these at some tournaments and thought they were pretty sweet. Got what looks to be a stupid question for ya though...how would you figure out which height chair you would need (I'm like 5'9")? I know I tried a hunting stool that was taller but it cut into the back of my legs, but for the life of me can't remember how tall it was. With the knee issues I have, being up higher would be a lot better when getting up or sitting down.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

waywardson said:


> I had seen these at some tournaments and thought they were pretty sweet. Got what looks to be a stupid question for ya though...how would you figure out which height chair you would need (I'm like 5'9")? I know I tried a hunting stool that was taller but it cut into the back of my legs, but for the life of me can't remember how tall it was. With the knee issues I have, being up higher would be a lot better when getting up or sitting down.


Good question actually, You are right on the cusp at that height.The 22" inch seat will get after the back of your legs pretty good! so if you have super bad knees and are willing to sacrifice some comfort it will be really easy for you to get up.I would think the 17" would be the one for you.Not to short but not to tall either.Let me know.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Am I missing where to order these from on the website.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

contact info goes to my email.you can PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

PM's answered.Thanks!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

still on


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

PM sent on seat


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

PM's answered.THX


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I have had chronic lower back problems and the great thing about the sweet seat is that it puts you in a good posture and takes a lot of pressure off of your lower back--which really helps during long wait times out on the field course! Plus it has a built-in cooler--how COOL is that?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Thx Andy.


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice looking seat. Wonder if I can convince my wife to get me one for Christmas to go with my bow?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WELL I hate to sound bad but mine fell apart on the inside and really dont like that.I have only used it 2 seasons.
I have to say it is comfortable considering.


----------

